# роково



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> Она не справлялась с дюжиной самых кардинальных проблем существования страны: и с гражданским местным самоуправлением, и с волостным земством, и с земельной реформой, и с губительно униженным положением Церкви, и с разъяснением государственного мышления обществу, и с подъёмом массового народного образования, и с развитием украинской культуры. В этом ряду она роково опаздывала также и: пересмотреть реальные условия черты оседлости и как они влияют на положение в государстве.


I have come across the adjective роковой, fateful, ill-fated, but here we have роково. I can't find this in any dictionary. Where would the stress be? рОково? рокОво?


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Ро́ково._ От _роковой, _по аналогии с _красивый - красиво._


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> _Ро́ково._ От _роковой, _по аналогии с _красивый - красиво._


Thank you.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> _Ро́ково._ От _роковой, _по аналогии с _красивый - красиво._


но, кончено, нет никакой аналогии между "роковой - роково" и "красывый - красиво". схема ударения совсем не совпадается.


----------



## Sobakus

Аналогии, конечно, нет никакой. -ив- это всегда-ударный суффикс; *роково́й* сохраняет ударение на окончании во всех формах где оное есть, включая *роково́* – модель тут это *каково́й, каково́. *_ро́ково_ - это от совсем другого слова, ро́ковый, про музыку который – хотя не то чтобы я когда-либо встречал хоть ту хоть другую краткую форму.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Аналогия, конечно, есть, ибо только по аналогии мы и можем докопаться до смысла, вкладываемого автором в это слово. Ибо он, автор, действительно, позволяет себе вольности, игнорируя безударность суффикса.


Sobakus said:


> _ро́ково_ - это от совсем другого слова, ро́ковый, про музыку который – хотя не то чтобы я когда-либо встречал хоть ту хоть другую краткую форму.


А у автора это вовсе не "краткая форма", а наречие. И чутьё носителя языка подсказывает мне тут ударение на первый слог. _Роково́_ - это какой-то языковой уродец.


----------



## Sobakus

GCRaistlin said:


> Аналогия, конечно, есть, ибо только по аналогии мы и можем докопаться до смысла, вкладываемого автором в это слово. Ибо он, автор, действительно, позволяет себе вольности, игнорируя безударность суффикса.


–«У вас есть приглашение?» —«Приглашение, конечно, есть, ибо только по приглашению можно сюда войти. Ибо он, хозяин, действительно, позволяет себе вольности, игнорируя неотъемлимость свободы человека к произвольному и беспрепятственному передвижению в пространстве-времени.» —«Так где приглашение?» —«Какое приглашение? Я так, пословоблудить пришёл.»

Аналогии между _красивый,_ с постоянно-ударным суффиксом -ив-, и _роковой,_ с ударным окончанием, нет никакой. Я ударяю _роково́_ (от _роково́й_) по аналогии с наречиями _каково́, травяно́_ (от _каково́й, травяно́й_) и всем желаю того же.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Всё зависит от того, что считать приглашением. Дело-то в том, что наречия от относительных прилагательных в русском языке так - через краткую форму - не образуются. Ну просто по причине отсутствия у них таковой формы. _Роковой_ ведь относительное прилагательное, не правда ли? Ведь нельзя же сказать _очень роковой, _как нельзя сказать _немножко беременный. _Так что слова _роково́_ просто нет - не в том смысле, что нет в словарях, а в том, что - не русское это слово, не приемлет такого русский язык. Но вы, конечно, можете продолжать ударять куда хотите.


----------



## Sobakus

GCRaistlin said:


> Всё зависит от того, что считать приглашением. Дело-то в том, что наречия от относительных прилагательных в русском языке так - через краткую форму - не образуются. Ну просто по причине отсутствия у них таковой формы. _Роковой_ ведь относительное прилагательное, не правда ли? Ведь нельзя же сказать _очень роковой, _как нельзя сказать _немножко беременный. _Так что слова _роково́_ просто нет - не в том смысле, что нет в словарях, а в том, что - не русское это слово, не приемлет такого русский язык. Но вы, конечно, можете продолжать ударять куда хотите.


В данном сообщении читатели имеют возможность лицезреть канонический пример того, что по-английски зовётся Moving the goalposts, ну или проще подмена тезиса. Причём здесь тот случай, когда начисто отсутствует граница между реальностью и пародией – я даже как-то не привык к такой неприкрытости.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Так что слова _роково́_ просто нет - не в том смысле, что нет в словарях, а в том, что - не русское это слово, не приемлет такого русский язык.


Если используется, пусть ограниченно, то, значит, приемлет. На ruscorpora "роково" встречается трижды (причём Солженицын туда не попал). И, определенно, для определения позиции ударения эти соображения не релевантны.


----------



## pimlicodude

Спасибо всем. Это я виноват в несогласии здесь, потому, что я сам предложил два варианта рОково или рокОво. Я понимаю сейчас что по закономерности правил русского ударения, есть только один вариант, т.е. роковО.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> для определения позиции ударения эти соображения не релевантны


Ещё как. Я вижу корень слова - _рок - _который одновременно является словом сам по себе, причём несущим смысловой заряд всего исходного слова (в отличие от _каковой, _где _как _самостоятельного значения не имеет). Смещение ударения на конец ослабляет этот заряд. Мне это интуитивно не нравится, я ставлю ударение на первый слог.


Awwal12 said:


> Если используется, пусть ограниченно, то, значит, приемлет. На ruscorpora "роково" встречается трижды


Если трое-четверо решили провести языковой эксперимент, это ещё не значит, что он окончился у них успешно.


pimlicodude said:


> Я понимаю сейчас что по закономерности правил русского ударения, есть только один вариант, т.е. роковО.


Вы понимаете неправильно. Эта закономерность тут неприменима. Ну, или применима ровно в той степени, что и другая - та, которую вижу я.


----------



## nizzebro

Ради мира и согласия, замечу, что если бы кто-то употребил это слово в речи, я бы вряд ли сразу понял, что оно значит - независимо от ударения.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Ради мира и согласия, замечу, что если бы кто-то употребил это слово в речи, я бы вряд ли сразу понял, что оно значит - независимо от ударения.


Да, это важно. Очень много странных слов у Солженицына.


----------



## nizzebro

При том, что есть стандартная фраза "роковым образом", и альтернатива автора ничего нового не вносит в этот смысл.


----------



## Sobakus

GCRaistlin said:


> Ещё как. Я вижу корень слова - _рок - _который одновременно является словом сам по себе, причём несущим смысловой заряд всего исходного слова (в отличие от _каковой, _где _как _самостоятельного значения не имеет). Смещение ударения на конец ослабляет этот заряд. Мне это интуитивно не нравится, я ставлю ударение на первый слог.


роково - это не наречие от слова «рок» и оно не значит, что событие «опаздывала» имело отношение к року, характеризовалось роком или его содержало. Точно так же как «роковой год» - это не такой год, в который произошёл рок и противопоставляется году, где рока не было. Всё это в современном языке кроме как в отношении жанра музыки не имеет никакого смысла.

«роково опаздывала» - это «опаздывала роковым образом», и я лично не испытываю проблем с пониманием слова.


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> и я лично не испытываю проблем с пониманием слова.


Да. Но звучит оно откровенно ужасно.


----------



## Rosett

По тональности отрывка для перевода на английский хорошо подойдёт значение _гибельно_ -> _fatally, deadly._

Прежде всего, необходимо учитывать, что Солженицын_ - _великий мастер пера, лауреат Нобелевской премии по литературе «за нравственную силу, почерпнутую в традиции великой русской литературы», которому присуще свободное владение высоким стилем письма через все его произведения, обогатившее великий русский язык.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> великий мастер пера


_Нет_. Что, в общем, должно быть очевидно уже из разбора его "мастерства" в этом разделе за последние месяцы. По большому счету, популярность Солженицына связана исключительно с теми темами, которые он избирал, и его политической позицией.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> По тональности отрывка для перевода на английский хорошо подойдёт значение _гибельно_ -> _fatally, deadly._
> 
> Прежде всего, необходимо учитывать, что Солженицын_ - _великий мастер пера, лауреат Нобелевской премии по литературе «за нравственную силу, почерпнутую в традиции великой русской литературы», которому присуще свободное владение высоким стилем письма через все его произведения, обогатившее великий русский язык.


Fatally это уже другое значение. Здесь лучший перевод fatefully. Когда читаю эту книгу, ощущаю личность Солженицына, мне становится очевидно что он народное сокровище - только он бы смог взятся за такую книгу, где необходимо быть справедливым обеим сторонам. И он это хорошо и делает. Но по-моему, он выиграл нобелевскую премию, не из-за литературного качества его русского языка -- заграничные судьи не могут разбираться в таких вещах - не знающие русский язык, дали ему премию за английские переводы его произведенеий, точнее за их содержание гуманное, не совсем за языковые свойства которые они бы могли иметь или не иметь.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Fatally это уже другое значение. Здесь лучший перевод fatefully.


The point is that _губительно_ appears just above _роково_ in the same paragraph. Это один из приёмов автора. _Fatefully_ means something else.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> The point is that _губительно_ appears just above _роково_ in the same paragraph. Это один из приёмов автора. _Fatefully_ means something else.


Let's say "ill-fatedly". губительно could be a good synonym, but when you're learning a language, it helps to find separate translations for words in the same semantic area.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Sobakus said:


> роково - это не наречие от слова «рок»


Это наречие, образованное от несуществующей краткой формы прилагательного _роковой._


Awwal12 said:


> Что, в общем, должно быть очевидно уже из разбора его "мастерства" в этом разделе за последние месяцы.


"Один день Ивана Денисовича" написан совсем другим, лучшим языком.


----------

